# Self build advice needed



## Audi_Driver (24 Aug 2014)

Hiya,


I am currently saving hard to build my house, I already have a site. 

I have roughly 15,000 saved presently, and hope to have 25,000 by the end of this year. 

My question is should I now use some of my savings to get an architect to draw up a house for me and apply for planning permission? 

My understanding is that planning permission lasts for five years?

I do not plan to build yet for another 2/3 years. 

Any advice on a self build would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leo (25 Aug 2014)

Please edit your thread title to make it more meaningful.


----------



## Branz (25 Aug 2014)

Assuming this is a straight forward site etc:
While planning holds for five years, you do run the risk of changes to building regulations such as improved insulation requirements.
The building regs apply at time of build as opposed to time of planning, therefore I would wait so as the drawings are up to date.
In any event, if you have 2/3 years you could do the application yourself  Plenty time!


----------



## NewParadigms (25 Aug 2014)

Architects can be expensive so I'd say shop around. Having a site isn't necessarily a guarantee of getting planning permission. I self build a few years back and haven't regretted doing so and glad I did at the time because with New Regulations, I gather has gotten more difficult.


----------



## Audi_Driver (25 Aug 2014)

Thanks folks,

I think I will hold off apply for planning permission for another while. 

I am just wondering would it be worth while getting an architect to draw up a  house and help to select a site (I have land but not sure which site/where would be most suitable to build on) now ?

Could anyone put a rough figure on what an architect would charge to draw up a house?


----------



## Orga (25 Aug 2014)

I would strongly recommend you give A LOT of thought to where you site your house. A good architect should be able to help you with this as well as other things such as doing projections to show how the light will change during the year, advising you on layout, spec, basic costings. I'm a big believer in maximising the light in the house, and doing so in a suitable way...houses where it's done well are so much better than those where there has been little thought given to it. I'd advise visiting houses that are for sale just to get a feel and to get you thinking. Also, if your site is in the countryside then it is likely that the planners will seek to have it fit with the local environment and that could seriously hinder your creativity in design, that's something the architect should advise you on. 

Re: cost the architects I have dealt with prefer to price at a % of the build as they were involved throughout and not just to draw plans. There is a lot of variation tho'. Search for threads on this on the forum, there are several, here's just one: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=18471


----------



## Audi_Driver (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all the advice folks,

I have an architect out and a site has now been picked out.  

However the architect has advised me that new building regulations came in March this year which now means I have to get a building contractor to complete the build from start to finish. 

He also advised me to build a 2000 to 2400 square foot house to budget for 250,000 :-O 

I had in my own mind that I could build the aforementioned house for ~150,000

Has anyone recently started a self build ? has these new regulations really added to the cost of the build ?


----------



## wbbs (30 Aug 2014)

In years of dealing with people who built their own houses either by contractor or direct labour invariably it goes over budget with the worst overspend being with the direct labour versions.   I would imagine it would easily cost 250k for that size house especially if you are talking about any sort of a finished house.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Aug 2014)

You can read about the new regulations here:

http://www.hsa.ie/eng/Publications_and_Forms/Publications/Construction/homeowners_guidance.pdf


----------

